

Ask HN: Can't undertaking & burials be streamlined? - osamakhn

Being a geek I have always looked at cool fb-ish startup idea. But this hit me yesterday.<p>Muslims, Jews &#38; Christians do bury their dead if they are not cremated. There seem to be two problems with the current model:<p>1. Graveyards are situated on fertile land which can be rather used for organic farming and housing. The graveyards need to be outside the cities on land where humans cannot build houses or do farming. Food for thought for urban planners.<p>2. The burial services are very outdated. Why can't this entire burial appointment making, land &#38; coffin selection, ceremony specifics etc. etc. be packed into a cool startup? Something like eventbrite for funerals.<p>Anyone willing to work on the dead with me? I am a Python-lover/business-guy myself and need someone in North America to handle the execution/traction part. The monetization is very straight forward. I can handle all the product development parts making the application scalable,sleek and simple in design. So don't worry about all that.<p>Want to change how the dead are buried with me?
======
bartonfink
My aunt runs a company called the Natural Burial Company in Eugene, OR, that's
working on part 1 of your problem space. I think she's doing pretty well, but
I don't know specifics.

<http://www.naturalburialcompany.com>

------
prodigal_erik
Be advised this is still a very heavily regulated niche. Best of luck.

[http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2011/07/how-38-m...](http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2011/07/how-38-monks-
took-on-the-funeral-cartel-and-won/242336/)

------
osamakhn
Based on the regulations, I guess I am searching for another co-founder who
has relevant experience in handling and embalming dead bodies. You can be our
CBE, Chief Burial Expert.

------
anigbrowl
_The burial services are very outdated._

People take comfort in the traditional and familiar at times of great stress.

~~~
osamakhn
Won't the web/mobile technology be more traditional to the younger
generations. We are so hooked to using FB events for inviting people and apps
for everything else. From doctor appointments to finding beer. Plus this will
streamline the process. No calling, no visiting and easier management on the
burial service's end as well.

